# Microworm?



## asianleful (Dec 27, 2011)

I hear it's a ton better then BBS and all I've been feeding my fry are BBS. I was wondering if yo could put in some sort of soggy pellet like hikari massivore, which is extremely nutritional, for the Microworms to eat? And if anybody is willing, could you mail me in a ziplock bag in an envelope a bit of your microworm culture? I'll send you an appropriate amount of money back!:-D


----------



## asianleful (Dec 27, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

My microworms are slow to reproduce this time of year. When it gets warmer, I might have some for you. Sorry...


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

All food types have its plus and minuses. A variety would be better than only 1 type - preferably a combination of wormy food and non worm food.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

So where r u from????


----------



## asianleful (Dec 27, 2011)

Fl


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Wow that's on the other side of the state.
Was going to say.
If u live close by I'll can get u a starter


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

U live on prime breeding ground.
Warm year round.
Just get them of ab
Or a local breeder.
Theyre very cheap.


----------



## asianleful (Dec 27, 2011)

Curlyfatbottom said:


> U live on prime breeding ground.
> Warm year round.
> Just get them of ab
> Or a local breeder.
> Theyre very cheap.


I'm getting them from BettaHeart


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Other culture that will help
Daphnia
Grindal worm
Plus u have a none stop supply of mosquito larvae


----------



## asianleful (Dec 27, 2011)

Curlyfatbottom said:


> Other culture that will help
> Daphnia
> Grindal worm
> Plus u have a none stop supply of mosquito larvae


I sure do, my pond filter is just full of them.
http://www.youtube.com/asianleful


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Will theyre a good food source for 1 1/2" to adult 
Cheap food supply


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Microworms have no nutritional value. I prefer BBS.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

But micrworm don't cause sbd.
Plus it help the smaller fry make it


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

BBS has never caused an issue with SBD in my experience. Many others have noticed it as well. It could be because I keep my tanks at a higher temperature and therefore the metabolism of the fry speeds up. 

I used microworms for the first two weeks of a spawn last year and I ended up with missing ventrals. With BBS I rarely get deformities.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

This going to be a end less battle.
To see which one work better.
Many swear by bbs n other with Microworm
So my Asian brother try what work best for u.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

BBS has never been proven to cause SBD. Microworms have been linked to ventral issues. Don't get me wrong they're good in their own way (quick easy meal/snack for the fry) but you must clean the tank bottom REALLY well or there is a chance of missing ventrals.

We agree to disagree


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Missing fin is link to a dirty tank


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Using microworms increases the possibility because they spend more time at the bottom where bacteria grows. Using them is a risk for that. As far as growth they keep fry alive but no more.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Over feeding is cause by the holder not the culture
Fry do grow will with them.
Faster then bbs on the first week and 1/2
Then Microworm will get useless around the three week
Growth rate will slow down


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Not even over feeding. Microworms sink. Fry will eat them off the bottom and will search for food there. Some will end up with missing ventrals.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Will let end this.
U have your ways n I have my.
What work for u might not work for me.
So we just stick to what we do best


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Sounds fair. For the record they are good if you watch what you do. BBS is the same, be careful and don't overfeed and you should have no issues.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

I agree.
Plus how you feed them.
Bbs make sure no egg shield n rainse will
Micro clean b4 putting in the tank.
Scrape the edge n dump them in water
Use a eye drop to get the worm 
Usually filter the water a few time b4 I use the eye drop
What temp u set your tank at since u say u have it higher then other.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Curlyfatbottom said:


> I agree.
> Plus how you feed them.
> Bbs make sure no egg shield n rainse will
> Micro clean b4 putting in the tank.
> ...


I keep my tanks at around 88F to 90F.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Wow that's high.
I've never went past 85
Bet your fish grow like weed then


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Curlyfatbottom said:


> Wow that's high.
> I've never went past 85
> Bet your fish grow like weed then


I get them grown in 3 to 3 1/2 months. Good food, clean warm water, and lots of space is all there is to it.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Not much different then.
3-4 month to adult size 
Good food with clean warm water will make the fry grow
Try giving your fish longer light hour.
U might be sprise at the different 
10-14 hours


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

U just read this whole thread and I'm glad you guys can agree to disagree.  I have a question, though. Can you feed fry a mixture of foods instead of strictly micro worms, bbs or whatever or can you give them a variety?


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

I dont mix the food.
So can't give u any feed back on it.
I've just switch the diet to size.
If the fry out grow one type of food I just switch to another.
With good clean warm water n bit size food
The fry usually take a week or two to switch to a new diet.
In about 6-8 week my fry can eat whole black worm already


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I like to give them a variety depending on their size. Do what works best for you.


----------



## asianleful (Dec 27, 2011)

tpocicat said:


> I like to give them a variety depending on their size. Do what works best for you.


Sounds good  I also noticed you are a member of IBC? Do you have to pay fees to become a member?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think you do. tpocicat will fill you in with the info.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I love constructive debates like this because it makes you think and try to find what best works for you.

I agree that wormy food including microworms are fatty and will result in more .... dirty (can't think of a better word)... contamination of water (Though they sometimes don't show). Thus you should do more wc to avoid missing ventrals or other undesired deformities. Nevertheless I also believe that fatty food during growth will boost the growth rate thus is good for fry. But there is a limit - once they're done growing, you should reduce fatty food.

BBS is better if you're breeding for fin form. Fry should grow slower, but their fins should develop earlier and better. Yes they may cause SBD .... which MrV have seem to solved (higher temp). Perhaps the main key to using BBS is rinsing them before feeding and not having any egg shell fed to fry. 

IMO SBD and other diseases are water related. I use live tubifex and add daphnia every 2 days. My fry are most often feeding at the floor. If there's a balance in the tank, between fry, water mites (?), snails and bloodworm, SBD won't occur. But if it's unbalanced (little to no clean up crew) SBD will occur regardless what I feed. I haven't experienced missing ventrals though I don't clean the floor where they feed. But I often have shorter but wider ventrals .... something I've never understood.

In my country MW is something new and seldom used. Most breeders use BBS to later feed daphnia and ML until they're adult size. Only then will they (if ever) feed other food such as frozen BW or man made pellets.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

It costs $14 for a junior membership for a year, $20 for individual, and they also have memberships for families, but I don't know how much that is.
Right now the web site is down for a rebuild, but you can still search for information on International Betta Congress for more info. It's a wonderful organization for serious breeders and those that just love bettas.


----------

